# CHAMPIONS Classic Thread



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Duke vs Michigan State

Kansas vs Kensucky Sorry Kentucky

:yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Duke/Kentucky, although I would't be surprised by a Kansas victory. That Duke/MSU game will be competitive, but this is one of those games that will lead to another Izzo team developing, overachieving and making a S16/E8 run come March.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I think UK will beat my 'hawks but the 'Cats are young too and I think they are slightly over rank with so many youngins


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

I think everyone in the UK/KU game will get a NBA deal at some point. 

Both teams are young, so should be a great game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This really looks like this could be a really superb Duke team. It's been a long time since they've had a top shelf PG. Okafor doesn't look like he's going to be on scholarship for long though.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not sure how much Duke has off the dribble this year, but Okafor has shown you can run offense through him and they should be a much better defensive and rebounding team.

Michigan State doesn't really have anybody to replace Payne or Harris on offense. It's impressive how long Izzo has kept them in the tournament considering he doesn't get the automatic talent reload every year, but I think this year is going to be a struggle. Their big guys are a huge problem.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kentucky is going to be so damn good defensively this year. If the Harrisons are hitting jumpers like this, forget about it.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

UK's size is going to be tough for teams to deal with. They are pounding the glass.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Its 30-15 and all 10 Kentucky players have scored. Platoon system looks to be effective so far.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kansas finishes the half on an 11-3 run, but still trails 38-28 at the half.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is not very entertaining. Looks like you're going to need the three ball to beat Kentucky


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Karl Towns looks the part. He has size, length, athletic ability, a nice touch and he passes/picks up on double teams well. Big fan of what I saw from him tonight.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534929588628234242


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

600 minus however many they make him vacant when they catch him


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

game was ugly on KU side, but KU is still a top 10 team


----------

